

Where to start a start-up? - zwikki

Hey,
I do think this could get far in form of helping people finding their way through their need of daily information search and gathering. Since I earned some confidence talking to lots of greatly respected people I know, some offered me help money wise and expressed their linking.<p>I have this idea for a startup but I believe I don't know how to start it up.<p>I have created lots of sketches and a Photoshop mock-up, a businessplan, but still no clue what to do. Where to start?<p>[Greetings from Germany, HN you are awesome!]
======
JayNeely
Go to wherever most other people are creating startups. "Where" _does_ matter.
Having a community of peers to learn from, a talent pool to recruit from, and
a local community to gain initial users from is essential.

Go to or start a meetup group for startup / technology people in your area:
<http://www.meetup.com/cities/de/berlin/>

Keep an eye out for the next BarCamp you could attend:
<http://barcamp.org/w/page/402984/FrontPage#Germany>

Get on twitter and connect with other people interested in startups:
<http://twitter.com/#!/startupcamp_de/followers>

Best of luck!

~~~
rick_2047
Well the where can also matter in a much different way. For example if I am
providing for a solution for wi fi in rural areas of Northern India, there is
nothing I can do from banglore.

------
dorianj
Wherever you are. If you find yourself unable to find the things you need in
your area (peers, people to hire, etc), then move.

But getting yourself in the right mindset and creating a burning passion that
this is what you want to be doing -- this is top priority.

------
minalecs
This is not a question of where but more like how. Just start.. if you're
missing technical hire local, outsource, pitch your idea to technical people
at meetups or read books and figure out how you can do as minimal as possible
on your skill level to get it going.

